# Armed man subdued [NPD]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Good job NPD!



> BY DAVID LINTON / SUN CHRONICLE STAFF
> 
> NORTON -- A knife-wielding man who allegedly assaulted his wife and threatened to kill police officers was finally subdued with a special, non-lethal gun during a tense standoff at his Newcomb Street home.
> 
> Police said Richard Flippin, 55, of 28 Newcomb St., was armed with three knives when police officers approached him after being called to the home for a domestic disturbance.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice work....everyone goes home safe and Dick Flippin will probaly be doing just that behind bars. :lol: What a name for prison.....oooh they will love him.


----------



## Louie (Oct 15, 2002)

First Time we have used a "bean bag" round, other than in training. 

Both the officers and the suspect agree that the round was very "effective" :wink: 

This is certainly a great tool and force option to have available in the proper circumstaces.

Hopefully the public realizes that this is only an option under certain conditions and is not an replacement for deadly force.


----------

